# Pawleys



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone fished the south end of Pawleys Island this spring?


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Yes, I fished the South end last week. Perfect conditions every day I fished the only problem was the fish don't care MY conditions are perfect. I picked up one Pomp and I bull whiting and that is about it. We would fish a little bit...move down...fish a little bit...move down. We tried our hardest to find them and had really no takers. 

Decided to try GC beach and slayed the whiting. No bulls but a bucketful of keepers and a ton of throw backs. I have to be honest, I have not done that well out Pawleys way and for the life of me I cannot understand why. Anyway, I hope this helped a little.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, just wondering what it was like in the spring. We fish it during the fall and have a lot of luck with blues and spanish.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Yeah, I fish Pawley's in the fall as well. And I do okay for the most part during that time of year. It is a great little area to fish and on occasion I pick up a flounder or two at the North Bridge.


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

I find Pawleys is a very finicky area to fish, as is a lot of MI. I haven't done well in Pawleys in the spring in 2 or 3 years, although I don't really fish it on a regular basis. I think the flounder get pressured to hard in that small area of water. I never get too many nicer flounder until the fall run. Maybe a few just barely keepers, but 14" is a tiny flounder. Trout are good sometimes, but again, I never catch them consistently until the fall. Have caught some drum and sheepies as well on occasion in the rocks. Best bet is to soak some real fresh/live shrimp, mullet, and minnows in the N and S inlets and hope the pinfish don't run you out too bad.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I can't believe I'm seeing negative reports in PI. I live here and fish here a lot. IMO there is no better place to fish for big flounder and trout (weak or specks) from the shore. I guess the more people that think the fishing here is no good, the better off we'll be down here.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

I don't hold my mouth right when I'm at pawley's apparently 

I do much better in the fall vs. the spring....not being negative it is just I don't have as MUCH luck as I think I should. Of course if I think about it that pretty much happens everywhere I go.


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

No doubt the fall is a great time to fish PI, but I haven't had a solid catch of anything but puppy black drum, small blues, or pinfish in the spring.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok, i give up. There are no flounder here in the spring. All of the good fish are in myrtle beach or at the garden city pier.


----------



## PISURFFISHER (Oct 22, 2009)

That's right Diva no fish here!!! .... shhh... just kidding! But yes it can be difficult at times. Somedays nothing but floating grass and the next... great fishing.


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

I suppose if you have a boat and can fish on the regular the flounder fishing can be good. It just seems hot and cold to me. Then again maybe I'm just spoiled being from the north where all flounder under 18" are throwbacks


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmmm? Last year the surf fishing was slow so I got bored and walked over to the inlet side and flipped my surf rig in, baited with fingering mullet, as soon as it bottomed, I pulled in a 24in flounder. I'm sure there was a lot of luck with that, the bait probably bounced off it's head. That was during the fall. We have also caught a lot spot tail on the south end, but we have never fished it during the spring just fall. Anyway I'll be there this fall and would like to try a spring trip next year.


----------



## Salmotrutta (Jul 22, 2009)

Not an expert by any means, but I have always had more success on the North end than on the South end. I have picked up a few decent flounder on the south end (always on the beach side...nothing but lizardfish on the channel side), but have always done better on the North end. Its too bad because access on the south end is so much easier.


----------



## flouder (Jun 23, 2009)

last night we went out there and saw alot of reds moving and some flounder being caught the crabs are a real big pain in the but.


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

Is my best spot from anywhere else in that area. not long ago I got one nice size trout (with my bare hands) and about 15 nice size blues in less than three hours. As a matter it was may 5th because I took my trout to a mexican restaurant and they made me a nice dish. Ok,, how did I cath the fish with my hands ? I was fishing for blues close to one of those surfbreakers and I noticed a big fish swimming in one spot. I walked closer to it and it did not move. I looked close in about 1' water and I saw a good size trout. I knew he was on a line and hooked to something. Put my hand next to it and grabbed a sinker and lefted the fish. It was tired from swimming and all that was holding it a heavy sinker. lol Pawley is a good place to fish and I always have good luck there but just because one day is not good that does not mean is a bad place.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

zooqi said:


> Is my best spot from anywhere else in that area. not long ago I got one nice size trout (with my bare hands) and about 15 nice size blues in less than three hours. As a matter it was may 5th because I took my trout to a mexican restaurant and they made me a nice dish. Ok,, how did I cath the fish with my hands ? I was fishing for blues close to one of those surfbreakers and I noticed a big fish swimming in one spot. I walked closer to it and it did not move. I looked close in about 1' water and I saw a good size trout. I knew he was on a line and hooked to something. Put my hand next to it and grabbed a sinker and lefted the fish. It was tired from swimming and all that was holding it a heavy sinker. lol Pawley is a good place to fish and I always have good luck there but just because one day is not good that does not mean is a bad place.


Good stuff man:beer:

Was it La Playa that hooked you up?


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

it was at my favorite mexican place with best margarita's in town 
La Hacienda on dicks pond road. 707 next to the food lion.


----------

